# Best Picture



## Dr.Aqua (Apr 28, 2011)

WHich looks better
This: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





THis:





or the one in my sig


----------



## Nujui (Apr 28, 2011)

I truly see no difference.


----------



## hunter291 (Apr 28, 2011)

They all look the same... or am I blind ? oO


----------



## Dr.Aqua (Apr 28, 2011)

First one: Dither diffusion 256
Second: DIther Pattern 256
THird DIther diffusion: 128 88%

What i See


----------



## Ikki (Apr 28, 2011)

Dr.Aqua said:
			
		

> First one: Dither diffusion 256
> Second: DIther Pattern 256
> THird DIther diffusion: 128 88%
> 
> What i See


I don't really see a difference, sorry.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Apr 28, 2011)

I like the first one, if only for the fact that the platform retains transparency and is a more appealing blue than number 2.

Edit: Also, I'd like to add that the third's gradient background looks much less natural than the first two.


----------



## Dr.Aqua (Apr 28, 2011)

Rage!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THe differences are slight due to the different ditthering so the gif can be animated.
Look closely at the blending
THere is no differences in the contents themselves. Just the colors.
Photoshop nerds save me.

Sry Chaz wrote my post before seeing urs


----------



## Dr.Aqua (Apr 28, 2011)

Okay changed it to the first one thank you chaz


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 28, 2011)

hunter291 said:
			
		

> They all look the same... or am I blind ? oO


RACIST!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol, j/k.


----------



## Dr.Aqua (Apr 28, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:
			
		

> hunter291 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol at this something else
I think the forums glitched
8 replies( 9 now) and 0 views


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 28, 2011)

no, it's just the views only update every hour, for some reason...

OT: I can see a bit of a difference but I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## Stephapanda (Apr 29, 2011)

They're all over 80KB.


----------



## Dr.Aqua (Apr 29, 2011)

They show up as 52.6k on my computer


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 29, 2011)

They're still over 80kb, if you right-click on the picture and view the properties.


----------



## Jasper07 (Apr 29, 2011)

yea the gif in your sig is 108 KB...
So you wanna make it smaller, yes? There are several things you can do;
1 remove some frames in the animation
2 decrease the gif's quality (doesn't do much to the size imo)


It can be quite hard to make small 80kb gif's, I can know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And btw: the first one looks definitely better.


----------



## Dr.Aqua (May 3, 2011)

its okay now removed the tween


----------



## Sausage Head (May 4, 2011)

First one looks the best, but you can only see the difference if you put your eyes 1 cm off the screen.


----------



## Shockwind (May 4, 2011)

The best picture is... the second one. IMO, of course.


----------



## wasim (May 4, 2011)

your sig looks better

and i don't see any difference between the first 2


----------



## Dr.Aqua (May 7, 2011)

I changed it cuz i decide i didnt want to reveal my team to the whole world


----------

